# A few pilot questions.



## jb9293 (8 Nov 2005)

I was thinking about applying for a pilot position and was wondering what the recruiting process was like. I read through other posts but still have a few questions. From what I've read it seems like everyone starts the same way with the aptitude test, physical test, medical and interview but what happens after that? I've read about the Aircrew Selection Centre and was wondering how you get to that point. Do you automatically get to go there if you pass the tests and interview or is there a selection board that decides who gets to go? If you do get to go to the Aircrew Selection Centre are the travel costs covered or do you have to get there on your own? 

At this point I am interested in becoming a helicopter pilot. I know you don't always get to choose between rotary, multi-engine or jet but if I read things correctly it seems like the majority of spots available are for helicopters. If you do get selected to be a helicopter pilot after basic flight training do you have a choice about which type of helicopter you fly or do you always get put where you're needed the most? I was also wondering if most people stay with the same type of aircraft for their career or if there is any possibilities of learning to fly something different (ex. Moving from the Griffon to Cormorant or even switching from Helicopters to Multi-Engine)? 

Thanks for any information provided.


----------



## Weiner (8 Nov 2005)

As far as I can tell from my application, it is basically the interviewer that decides if you are suitable for going to the ASC.  Other than that, you have to just pass the medical prelims and I think you get an appointment for the centre and they cover the costs.


----------



## kincanucks (8 Nov 2005)

I can answer about the recruiting process:

Aptitude Test, Interview, Medical, Physical Fitness Test.   The process   after the CFA may differ in some CFRC/Ds.   In addition to the recruiting medical you will be required to see an opthomologist (sp ?) for further eye tests and you will be required to provide a blood sample for blood tests.   Once the results of the tests are received then your medical is sent to Ottawa for review and if it is determined that you meet the common enrolment medical standards and there are no issues with your eyes or blood tests then you will be nominated for aircrew selection.   All travel costs for aircrew selection are covered.   If you pass aircrew selection your file will be sent to national selection pilot board.


----------



## Strike (8 Nov 2005)

An add on to the last -- of you pass all your medicals and tests, including the interview, you will be sent to aircrew selection if you have pilot as one of your three choices.

As for what aircraft you will fly, if you want helos, only a numpty course director would put you on another aircraft after Moose Jaw.  It's happenned a couple of times, but not often.  Once you are on your wings course, about halfway through word will come down about what openings are available at what unit for your course.  Most courses tend to work out who goes where on their own.  The person who gets first will usually get their first choice, and this person is pretty easy to spot on the course.  The rest will sort out who wants to go where based on family situation, aspirations, etc.  Not all courses are like this.  A few have been bladed by a course mate.  But this method certainly helps to make the job of the instructors a little easier.  In my course everyone got their first choice for posting, right down to the squadron.

As for switching aircraft, it doesn't happen often, but it does happen -- people go back to Moose Jaw, some go Sea Kings or to Tac Hel from Sea Kings, some go SAR.

Hope this helps.


----------

